# Hymer habitation check



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Please can any one tell me is there alternative to hymer/brownhills in the uk for the habitation/ingress check if not could you advise me of a company in europe who you would recommend. thank you


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

lot of threads on this...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60301-habitation.html+check+cheque

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60789-habitation.html+check+cheque

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-56016-habitation.html+check+cheque

just a selection..


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Dave Newell near you in Telford or Peter Hambilton in Preston,Ex-Madisons.
Any good caravan dealer should be able to carry out the work.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hymer damp check*

To comply with the hymer warranty you have to have the proper hymer sticker on service book only available from hymer UK anything else is not vallide.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*HYMER HABITATION CHECK*

This year I am having mine carried out at Lowdhams at Huddersfield and they will supply the hymer warranty sticker for the damp test. Jim


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

fatwallet said:


> could you advise me of a company in europe who you would recommend. thank you


Niesmann Caravanning, Polch, opposite the N&B factory.

€61 last time we used them, one hour turnaround while you wait, excellent English spoken. Free stellplatz just across the road at the N&B factory.

http://www.niesmann.de/english.html

Stellplatz here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1092


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Fatwallet,

Along the same lines as Ken, (Gaspode) we are booked in to Hymer HQ workshops at Bad Waldsee in September for our service and habitation check. Again, there is a free stellplatz opposite. Hymer HQ - Contact

We are "killing more than one bird" on this trip, with a suspension upgrade being done enroute by www.goldschmitt.de

Jock.


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: HYMER HABITATION CHECK*



Goldwinger said:


> This year I am having mine carried out at Lowdhams at Huddersfield and they will supply the hymer warranty sticker for the damp test. Jim


Hi Jim
How much are Lowdhams charging? I think I'll try their Reading branch


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*hymer>habitation> service*

Silverscooby 
The price is for the hab service on a saturday morning which they charge you the extra hourly rate for staff working £169 which includes the hymer ticket if I remember was £25 I needed it carried out at the weekend so no choice.


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: hymer>habitation> service*



Goldwinger said:


> Silverscooby
> The price is for the hab service on a saturday morning which they charge you the extra hourly rate for staff working £169 which includes the hymer ticket if I remember was £25 I needed it carried out at the weekend so no choice.


Thanks Jim
That definitely makes it worth a trip to Nottingham. (I emailed Lowdhams & its only the Nottingham branch that service Hymer motorhomes).
Brownhills(Swindon) charged me £133 just for the damp test & sticker last year, which I'm still trying to get reduced to the £88 they quoted me....
Phil


----------

